
U.N. With 40M in poverty, U.S. most unequal developed nation - Elof
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2018/06/22/UN-report-With-40M-in-poverty-US-most-unequal-developed-nation/8671529664548/
======
jimrhods23
This is really an unfair comparison. The Democratic Republic of the Congo (a
UN member), is the second poorest country in the world.

The majority of people are poor, with the leaders in government much
wealthier. This technically isn't 'unequal', because almost everyone is at the
same level of poverty.

